# Flyer



## Blümchen (23. Juni 2005)

Hallo und guten Abend,

ich habe mal ein paar Fragen zu einem Flyer. 

Wir sind gerade dabei eine WebSeite bekannter zu machen. Da haben wir uns gedacht dass wir ebne auch ein paar Flyer machen und die dann verteilen die sollen in etwas doppelt so groß sein wie eine Visitenkarte. 

Was denkst Ihr denn was muss alles auf einen Flyer drauf und vor allem währe das denn möglich dass wir das auch SW drucken? Oder kommt das nie gut an? 

Gruß Blümchen


----------



## schleckerbeck (24. Juni 2005)

Beschreib mal, welche Branche die Website hat, oder um was es da eigentlich geht. Du musst halt deine Zielgruppe finden.
 SW kannst du's schon machen, es sollte jedoch die Qualität vom Flyer selbst, sprich die Papierstärke, stimmen. (einfach kopieren schaut bisschen zu billig aus, finde ich).

 sc.


----------



## Jacka (24. Juni 2005)

Hallöchen!

Was ist das denn für eine Website? Also welchen Schwerpunkt hat sie?
Verkauft ihr etwas oder bietet ihr einen bestimmten Dienst an?
Die Gestaltung und damit auch die Dinge die auf dem Flyer abgebildet werden, hängt natürlich stark davon ab. Website und Flyer sollten farblich bzw. vom Layout zusammen passen, dabei kann man natürlich auch S/W benutzen, es muss nur passen.
Jemand der Farben auf seiner Website verkauft sollte wohl nicht einen Flyer in S/W drucken.
Ein poppig gestaltetes Design für eine Anwaltskanzlei ist ebenfalls unpassend.
Wie gesagt, es hängt vom Schwerpunkt ab.

Soll der Flyer nur einfach (z.B. Geburtstagskarte) oder doppelt (wie ein typischer Flyer, DIN A4) gefaltet sein, also 4 oder 6 bedruckbare Teile haben? 

Die Vorderseite muss die Leser neugierig machen, bestes Beispiel: die Werbung für den Renault
Modus. Die wirklich lustigen Spots mit dem Spruch "Tu nicht so erwachsen" + die Internettadresse haben die Leute neugierig gemacht, was sich überhaupt dahinter versteckt. Nur ein Beispiel...
Im Innenteil sollte kurz und zusammenfassend der Schwerpunkt erläutert werden, natürlich sollte auch die Webadresse gut zu lesen sein. Hinten würde ich dann noch das Impressum plazieren.

Ich hoffe ich konnte schon ein wenig weiterhelfen!

Grüße,
Jacka


----------

